# Dashpod Faults - Watchdog UPDATE READ TOP OF FIRST POST



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

*PLEASE CONTACT ME BY PM ASAP IF YOU CURRENTLY HAVE A DEMONSTRABLE DASHPOD PROBLEM, THE MORE EXTREME THE BETTER*

Ok, Chaps

there is the original DP thread:-
http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... d+register
Please register on the thread as well,
Kev has been collating a list and could help things along if anything needs submission

then there are numerous tales on various threads.

How many of you have decided enough is enough and Audi are not doing anything and you have done nothing about it except chew Audi CS's ear out.

If anyone comes on and says give them a chance, they have had the same chance before we got involved with Watchdog wiht coilpacks.

Time is getting short with Mk2 approaching Audi have even less reason to invest in ensuring a quality fix.

I have forwarded the DP thread link 2x's to Watchdog the 2nd time was last week, they will only react on complaints and if 6 people complaining about a Ã¯Â¿Â½300 Fridge can get some action we should be able to get some action about a Ã¯Â¿Â½700 dashpod.

What I am saying is can everyone who has ever had a dashpod problem please register a complaint, if we have solidarity in numbers then maybe we can get some action.

Go and raise a complaint immediately at

http://www.bbc.co.uk/watchdog/contact/transport.shtml
mention mileage and age of your car or how soon after buying 2nd hand as exmples

and Let Kevin have your details if you havent given them already on
http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... d+register

publicity is the only way I see of getting some action and it seemed to work with coil packs.

Here's an extreme example ..
http://www.wak-tt.com/hosted/dashpod.wmv

:?


----------



## dj c225 (Nov 3, 2004)

Wak said:


> Ok, Chaps
> 
> there is the original DP thread:-
> http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... d+register
> ...


Wak, my man!!!

I just posted in the other thread saying that I want to take this further and to the press.

Great minds think alike.

I am up for doing anything it takes.


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

What pisses me off the most is when I see a new owner, who's just bought his dream car, 2nd hand and none the wiser about the little needle dance on ignition on and I have to tell them its the beginning of failure and a Â£800 bill!

:?

go and make a complaint, give them details of the failure, number of failures and cost to rectify, regalrless of it being under or out of warrantee and lets see if WD will get involved.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Good one Wak I will be in there


----------



## richlau (Oct 18, 2005)

I work for the BBC and know a few people, either way, I work internally here so will see what I can do with the watchdog guys.


----------



## KenTT (Feb 20, 2005)

Nice move Wak

Only wish I could add my wieght, it's OK at the mo.

Don't no if I should be pleased or not as it's bound to go wrong one day. :?


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

My details now logged with WD


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

KenTT said:


> Nice move Wak
> 
> Only wish I could add my wieght, it's OK at the mo.
> 
> Don't no if I should be pleased or not as it's bound to go wrong one day. :?


mines the same and hopefully a goodun, but if it ever goes then I'd like to avoid paying Â£800 so lets see if we can have some impact. :?


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Wak said:


> KenTT said:
> 
> 
> > so lets see if we can have some impact. :?


Lets see if we can Wak them :lol:


----------



## JayTT (Nov 30, 2005)

Mines logged .... good on yer fella , we're all behind you !


----------



## Jae (May 6, 2002)

Right, Im in on this, having suffered 2 failures!

This is my letter...



> Dear Watchdog,
> 
> My name is Jason Taylor, Owner of the UK Audi TT Forum, and previous owner of 2 Audi TT's. I beleive that you have been contacted with regard to the quality of parts in the Audi TT, with the main concern of build quality being that of the Dashpod, which fails regularly.
> 
> ...


Good one Wak, time to use the power of this forum!!!!


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

nice one Jae,

everyone else we need to keep emphasising that the DP should in no way be considered a wear and tear item and historically would last the life of a car.


----------



## was (Mar 24, 2003)

I have just registered the DP fault I had with my first TT, hope it helps [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## Rogue (Jun 15, 2003)

I've already had to pay more than Â£400 to get mine fixed, but it would be good to help others and make Audi admit liability.

Here's my submission:



> I bought my 51 plate Audi TT 225 Coupe in July 2003 for Â£23k.
> Since then, it has had to have the following work done to it:
> 
> * Both window motors replaced TWICE
> ...


Come on folks, let's stop moaning about it and actually try to DO something about it.
The more people that log their complaint, the more power we have.

Rogue


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

any chance of making this sticky until say the 2nd week of Jan?

just lots of people including WD researchers will be on Holiday so it would give time for the thread to be viewed by maximum numbers!


----------



## AL_B (Jun 19, 2002)

Wak said:


> What pisses me off the most is when I see a new owner, who's just bought his dream car, 2nd hand and none the wiser about the little needle dance on ignition on and I have to tell them its the beginning of failure and a Â£800 bill!
> 
> :?
> 
> go and make a complaint, give them details of the failure, number of failures and cost to rectify, regalrless of it being under or out of warrantee and lets see if WD will get involved.


Totally agree with you Wak.

Even though I do not have a TT, (not even sure if S3's suffer from the same dashpod problem or not), it is a real shame for these new owners. And from what I have read in various threads, Audi, for the most part are just not bothered.

If Audi is supposed to be a quality car manufacturer surely an electronic item like this should last the lifetime of the car, not just a few years. And I think that should go for all the electronics in the car, the amount of sensors, coil-packs, MAF's and other bits that owners need to replace, first-hand or second hand is just appauling.

AL


----------



## Jae (May 6, 2002)

Rightly Stickied!

Jae


----------



## RayRush1 (Dec 20, 2004)

I have already e-mailed watchdog a few months back about this but didn't get any reply, but if all complaints get logged they should be aware of the problem!

Maybe i'll re-send my e-mail.

Ray.


----------



## dj c225 (Nov 3, 2004)

Will post my details shortly.

Keep up the good work, will speak to a few people I know in the media ind. see if they can help...


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

I think if we can encourage a bit of a mad rush they may listen, I mean 100 owners at Â£800 each is a nice earner for Audi!

I hope after Xmas and flood of complaints may get them to investigate, if not at very least we can say we tried.


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

Wak said:


> If anyone comes on and says give them a chance, they have had the same chance before we got involved with Watchdog wiht coilpacks.


I disagree!  but bear with me. :wink:

The coilpack issue was already being addressed by VAG before the Watchdog show. If you recall I sent you an IM to tell you this before hand. I'm not trying to defend them as it was an almighty cock up but you simply can't produce and test new coil packs over night. The TV program did not make them suddenly react. The fact it was causing them to lose millions of Â£ a week did make them react.

I'm totally with you on the dashpod issue. It's an issue that Audi have continually played down and never addressed and it's been going on a lot longer than coil packs. Although they don't admit there's a problem they do subidise replacements.....except after a certain time which varies depending on whether it was an import or not. I had to stump up for one just when I was selling my TT. I got no contribution due to it being just over their time boundary despite the fact I'd quiered some behaviour earlier (now know to be a sign of a dashpod going) and despite the fact it is so obviously a manufacturing defect.

I seriously considered taking them to the small claims court at the time as the product wasn't fit for purpose. Surely any one with any sense would expect a car, which was serviced to the prescribed levels and times, would last longer than three years without a major component failure.

Perhaps this should be the way forward now although I'm sure Audi's highly paid legal guru's have already managed to cover their backsides at the cost on the punters!


----------



## Boulderman (Jun 3, 2004)

just posted my fault with watch dog.


----------



## elrao (Apr 19, 2005)

One more complaint winging its way through cyber space to them!!


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

How about us who have had a DP fitted already under AUK warranty and touch wood are happy at the moment? :? Do we report the fault also?


----------



## Jae (May 6, 2002)

YES!!


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

OK , its being done straight away!

Cheers


----------



## Hannibal (Dec 1, 2003)

AFAIK it is an issue with A3's and presumably all other VAG cars which share the same dashpod. My local dealer tells me that Audi now recondition dashpods so the cost has fallen to the ~Â£400 mark. They also told me that Audi were now very picky about dashpod faults and that if they couldn't reproduce the fault then they'd send the bill back to the dealer, which is why my dashpod has not been replaced and I have been told that needles not moving is a 'feature' of all Audis, however the Audi Tech did need to phone Germany to find out that it is a 'feature'...so it makes you wonder if it's a feature of all Audi's, why did he not know this....he was either not trained properly, or....

H


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

TTotal said:


> How about us who have had a DP fitted already under AUK warranty and touch wood are happy at the moment? :? Do we report the fault also?





Jae said:


> YES!!


Dont Worry, I'll have a word with him on the 30th!!!! :roll: 

The whole point of this is to try and get this problem officially recognised.

The consequences of the above should help people in the future and hopefully those already effected so long as we can prove the failure rate is unnacceptable

We need the cases either IN Warranty or OUT as its not about who's been financially effected its about the numbers, when they occurred and specially the multiple pods that some have had.

Because those lucky enough to have been in warranty and/or moved on we still need their stories because many of us will keep on with the car and have a second of panic every time we switch on waiting for the needle jitters or the Fuel to overread or temps to look higher than normal.

an offshoot of this is the obvious unsuspecting 2nd hand buyers that dont have our knowledge and get a shocking bill soon after purchasing which just aint right.

If you have had a dashpod, please register with WD and give them as much detail as possible.


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

If there is anything I can do to help, just let me know. After 2 years I am still collating names and I have full details of EVERY person who has registered it with me.


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

kmpowell said:


> If there is anything I can do to help, just let me know. After 2 years I am still collating names and I have full details of EVERY person who has registered it with me.


It might be worth you mentioning that to WD through the link anything to raise interest like giving them numbers that you are aware of.


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

scoTTy said:


> I disagree!  but bear with me. :wink:
> 
> The coilpack issue ...........etc


I agree but the publicity put a lot of isolated individuals in power of knowledge that they were not alone and it was a problem that Audi now had to address more proactively as opposed to the more low-key manner with which they were trying to reduce cost burden to themselves.

The DP problem is going to be harder, its not a Â£10 coilpack and from my perspective its a TT specific problem, I'm not sure the other models are as badly effected.

Its not a widespread problem just one model, so understanding the numbers and the huge cost incurred is key hence the need to rally as many cases to a "unfortunately" name&shame into action is the only course I can see.

Audi have offered some people cost assistance but you have to be a good boy and service your car with them to be eligible to be considered.

I dont think we are being unreasonable to expect the quality levels that the brand has built its reputation on and that is where the DP lets it down.

The fact that all sensors and systems work through the ECU & DP I dont think its unreasonable to expect them to have similar MTBF rates and ECU's certainly dont fail as much as DP's.

OK we will have a dip in confidence with this, but if Audi offer to replace DP's for free as much as Coilpacks and ensure new DP's are of a higher standard , same as coilpacks, then that would be a positive move.

Chances of them making that gesture on there own..... zero I think. :?


----------



## Mrs Wallsendmag (Dec 13, 2005)

Hannibal said:


> AFAIK it is an issue with A3's and presumably all other VAG cars which share the same dashpod. My local dealer tells me that Audi now recondition dashpods so the cost has fallen to the ~Â£400 mark. They also told me that Audi were now very picky about dashpod faults and that if they couldn't reproduce the fault then they'd send the bill back to the dealer, which is why my dashpod has not been replaced and I have been told that needles not moving is a 'feature' of all Audis, however the Audi Tech did need to phone Germany to find out that it is a 'feature'...so it makes you wonder if it's a feature of all Audi's, why did he not know this....he was either not trained properly, or....
> 
> H


Had a dashpod replace under warranty on my mkiv Golf so its not just Audis


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

Wak said:


> scoTTy said:
> 
> 
> > I disagree!  but bear with me. :wink:
> ...


For clarity, the comment about disagreeing was related solely to coilpacks.

As posted earlier in this thread :


scoTTy said:


> I'm totally with you on the dashpod issue.


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

Wallsendmag II said:


> Hannibal said:
> 
> 
> > AFAIK it is an issue with A3's and presumably all other VAG cars which share the same dashpod.
> ...


Chaps dont want to confuse what we obviously know to be a TT issue with potentially, one offs from other models.

Can you confirm that the A3 and Golfs do have as regular occurrence of problems as the TT.

Without evidence in the other forums that they have had similar numbers and early failures in large numbers, I dont want them to be considered when there has to be the odd one that will fail.

the pods cant be identical although I appreciate electronically they will do the same I am assuming the particular TT pod PCB is the main culprit.

If this is genuinely a common occurrence with A3's and Mrkiv's then we should get them to register as well.


----------



## Hannibal (Dec 1, 2003)

Wak said:


> Wallsendmag II said:
> 
> 
> > Hannibal said:
> ...


It was my dealer that told me it was a common problem with A3's too so I can't confirm it personally. I take your point about 'muddying the water' but it may be worth a post on the Mk IV forum etc as if it is common throughout the model range then the numbers would be much greater and therefore any action would have greater weight and a greater chance of success - this was my reason for mentioning it.

H


----------



## MrL (Jul 30, 2005)

While mine has not totally failed yet, it is getting worse (temp gauge). So I have logged a complaint with Watchdog as I am sure there are others in my situation, and no doubt it's only a matter of time before it fails in a big way.

Mr L


----------



## Jo Sharp (May 7, 2004)

I've submitted my details as well.


----------



## TTej (Sep 10, 2003)

Wak said:


> Here's an extreme example ..
> http://www.wak-tt.com/hosted/dashpod.wmv
> :?


logged my details, and Wak u sure the dashpod in the video is faulty! lol thats the maddest example ive seen


----------



## TT Law (Sep 6, 2003)

Guys & Gals,

Although I agree that Audi is being unreasonable about this I think involving Watchdog is a little risky.

The TT is at the end of it's model life, prices of early examples are now around the 10k mark. I can see this action doing a lot of harm to the residual values on the lower end as people will be inclined to steer clear.

I would have preffered a letter detailing all the affected cars on the forum being sent to Audi first. We could have at least got a response from them after highlighting that many cars are affected. If Audi had not acknowledged the problem we could have then engaged Watchdog. It is easy for Audi to fob off individuals but when a letter detailing so many failures needs a response it would have not been so easy.

Steve


----------



## Toxic (Oct 16, 2005)

Power to the people!!!! ahm ok my complaint is now logged with watchdog as i also have a failure of the fuel gauge on the dashpod grrrrrrrr!!!!!!!


----------



## Toxic (Oct 16, 2005)

TT Law i totally respect what you have to say there but there is one note on this hmmm maybe 15 . When i phoned up audi to ask about this. No i did not complain because i knew my car was out of warrenty. All i got was some standard answers saying there really is not a problem and that its sorry Â£800!. I am no guru on cars but nowhere at work seems to have the problem on their cars and when you go through the forums this does seem to be a larger issue than audi states it is. I mean the dealers say one or 2 cars it happens to. The cars all started around the 25-35K mark from which you expect quality to go with the Audi name. Everything else on the car feels just like that. But this is a problem that needs to be looked into by someone outside. Because Audi do not want to do anything about it. There had been a recall for other parts on this car. I think the dashpod problem should be one of those things where Audi say well this is one. Lets help out our faithful customers. TT's new or old are getting this problem, be nice to see someone investigate it. I never expect something from nothing and parts on cars go wrong. Just this part you do not expect to so much.


----------



## Boulderman (Jun 3, 2004)

the problem i have with audi and the dashpod issue is that they are replacing a failed unit with one that is probably going to fail again at some time in the future, due to poor build quality. i doubt that third party warranty companies are going to cover this item in the future either. i am not expecting audi to recall all dash pods but a customer that has just spent Â£800 replacing a unit that has failed should rightly expect this item not to fail again. some company is making money out of this ongoing problem at the expense of audi's customers. Audi should be onto the supplier with facts, eg 1 in every hundred of the dash units supplied fails and demand compensation from the supplier, and then pass this saving onto us the customer with free replacement dash pods when they fail.

The question remains if Audi has logged all the dash pod failures and actually knows the failure rate per 1000 units. Prehaps Audi have already come to an arrangement with the supplier? and they are making money on the dashpods. Either way someone is making money at our expense which is just not right.


----------



## panbikes (Nov 14, 2004)

Just left my details with WD

Lets hope we get somewhere with this

Good work WAK for getting the ball rolling, nice one mate

Merry xmas all

panbikes

278hp TTR blue


----------



## KenTT (Feb 20, 2005)

TT Law said:


> Guys & Gals,
> 
> Although I agree that Audi is being unreasonable about this I think involving Watchdog is a little risky.
> 
> ...


Hi Steve

I agree with the merits of what you say, but I think anyone buying a second hand car that has an issue that will affect its perceived running cost and reliability, will find out in the end regardless of Watch Dogs intervention. You only have to look back at some of the car that have gone before the TT, like the Lancia and its rusting problem, you could not give away some of there cars once they were more than a couple of years old.

We have the chance to do something about one of the cars weaknesses now, so we can save its reputation before itâ€™s too late.

The approaching Audi avenue, has already been tried I believe by Mr Kmpowell, with no success and so I think Wakâ€™s alternative is the only way forward.

Incidentally, dash pods from some of the other cars in the Audi range share the same Italian manufacturer and some of the same components, so there is nothing to say that they may also suffer from reliability problems. The fact that the TT attracts a large following of internet forum enthusiast, has been instrumental in bringing this problem to light, other models donâ€™t have that same following and so there dash pod failures are likely to be seen as an isolated problem, especially with Audi denying a problem exists.

Letâ€™s try and get this chestnut cracked. (Its Christmas)


----------



## Mikejb (Nov 5, 2005)

I'm right there with you, my beautiful new (well, new for me) TTR has developed the dashpod fault this week, im gutted! Its been in at my local Audi dealer for some other minor work which ended up costing me Â£700 and thats before the dashpod was even mentioned, no way I want to pay for that too!

Just registered the complaint with Watchdog, good thinking Wak!


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Question: Is reporting this to WD only going to make them exclude the dashpod with future warranty? :?

Only if you get a big hit with Watchdog and Audi caving in is the situation going to improve?


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

John-H said:


> Question: Is reporting this to WD only going to make them exclude the dashpod with future warranty? :?
> 
> Only if you get a big hit with Watchdog and Audi caving in is the situation going to improve?


Most warranty companys will know about the problems with the DP it was one of the questions warrantys online asked me


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

YELLOW_TT said:


> John-H said:
> 
> 
> > Question: Is reporting this to WD only going to make them exclude the dashpod with future warranty? :?
> ...


I've just drank Santa's whiskey (hic!) - I'm confused - what's the point of reporting to WD then?


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

John-H said:


> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> > John-H said:
> ...


To try and get Audi to get the dash pod problems fixed once and for all so that we do not have to pay Â£800 for a new DP every couple of years


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Sorry, perhaps I'm being thick (Laphroaig'd) but I'm not following the logic - will WD have influence over Audi? I can see complaining to Audi and Watchdog will influence Audi to more likely sort the situation in our favour but aren't WD only more likely to avoid liability on dashpods if they are reported as more problematic?


----------



## KenTT (Feb 20, 2005)

John-H said:


> Sorry, perhaps I'm being thick (Laphroaig'd) but I'm not following the logic - will WD have influence over Audi? I can see complaining to Audi and Watchdog will influence Audi to more likely sort the situation in our favour but aren't WD only more likely to avoid liability on dashpods if they are reported as more problematic?


Hi John

I think the confusion is that there was a reference in a ealier post to WD, which I believe was an abrievation for Watchdog and not warranties direct.

Or am I getting confused. :?


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

KenTT said:


> John-H said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry, perhaps I'm being thick (Laphroaig'd) but I'm not following the logic - will WD have influence over Audi? I can see complaining to Audi and Watchdog will influence Audi to more likely sort the situation in our favour but aren't WD only more likely to avoid liability on dashpods if they are reported as more problematic?
> ...


I think John means if Watchdog bring it up and Audi maintain that there isnt a problem then WD may be made aware that dashpod failure is common place thereby removing the dashpods from their warrenties

Or am I getting confused


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

It also means that people may be less willing to buy 2nd hand TTs and this residuals could be hit...or maybe not. No one knows.

Telling the world that there's a fault with a lot of TTs isn't always a 100% good thing. Unfortunately there's a downside as well.


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

KenTT said:


> I think the confusion is that there was a reference in a ealier post to WD, which I believe was an abrievation for Watchdog and not warranties direct.


Hi Ken, Thanks for pointing out the confusion with Warranties Direct (WD) and Watch Dog (WD)! :lol: I should have spelt it :roll: . Yes I did mean there might be a downside with elevating the publicity of dashpod failure - but I suppose the warranty companies should be pretty clued up as to the failure rate anyway. Ultimately if Audi are embarassed into fixing the dashpods there won't be any need for warranty on this item - here's hoping :wink: .


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

genocidalduck said:


> KenTT said:
> 
> 
> > John-H said:
> ...


I think you already pay a premium to warranty companies due to the DP problem.

Looged a complaint


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

there will always be those not effected worried about residuals,

but those who have already paid out, those planning on keeping for a long time and those that may be buying 2nd hand that will appreciate this action if something positive can come of it.

If anyone has any other suggestions, then take action and try them, it cant do any harm to follow them through but from my personal and perhaps selfish perspective, I want ot keep the car for a long time with minimal outlay and crappy part like a DP is not something I want to pay for if I can get the failure rate recognised as unnacceptable.
Residuals are the last thing on my mind and I hope that this is as honest a statement I can make on the subject.

Audi have revised the coil pack, and the temp sender, they get away with Â£70 exchange mafs which cost people time and garage visits to diagnose and seem to get away with Â£800 immobiliser/dashpods keycoding.

If it can be recognised and we get an official statement on the expected failure rate then peraps we can help those who have paid out and those that may have to.

for example what is acceptable, bearing in mind historically most cars will never see a pod failure, for this quality of car I would say 1 pod failure in 100000 miles in 10 cars would be an acceptable rate.

any car that sees a failure below 100k miles should get a free pod or we get something offical to show that customers are not financially inconvenienced and the quality of the pod has been addressed to ensure you are paying for a quality replacement and not a pod that could fail at any random time.

Chris' roadster with 7 pods almost 1 per month was a complete farce, there is a quality issue and there is no recourse, there appears to be no pattern and there is no guarantee a replacement is any better.

If audi provided a mileage guarantee on the pod then at least it would be one step to affirming they have faith in the product ranther than having faith they will be screwing owners for money on these for a long time to come.

The fact there there is no option exept to go to audi for replacement makes this even harder to bare at least you can go to German and Swedish for a maf and save some money.

Dashpods are easy money for Audi, helping some owners and not others is an admission of fault , recognition that it shouldnt fail early but also unfair that you must bee seen to be a good boy servicing in the Audi network to be respected enough to be considered for assistance.

if all this as acceptable to you then dont worry about it, but if you agree there is inconsistency, poor quality and want to try to address your existing outlay and help those who may be about to outlay and even help those in the future buying TT's , then please register your DP story and cost with Watchdog and lets see if they can help.

If you have an alternative approach, e.g. writing to Audi then do it for us, the suggestions are great but this is a TT community no one claims exclusive rights to any actions, try your angle and report back, if you need assistance then plenty will offer help here.

If this lot comes to nothing than at least we can say we tried.

:?


----------



## chipster (Nov 4, 2005)

Wak said:


> at least we can say we tried.


Wak for president!

I agree and find it hard to see how Watch Dog might make matters worse. The warranties folks almost certainly have the stats already, and as for residuals, I won't be reselling in the UK, so I say go for it :wink:


----------



## scottk (Nov 7, 2004)

logged!


----------



## Poj McDodge (Dec 30, 2005)

Just logged a complaint to watchdog. Part exchanged my TT a week after forking out Â£800 last March.

I registered my details on Kevs original post under user name The Poj but cant seem to use that name now.


----------



## Mark-H (Dec 31, 2005)

Probably going slightly off-topic & stating the obvious, but could the dashpod problem be a symptom of something else? Wak mentioned Chris having 7 pod failures in as many months! Power, earthing... I really don't know - just a thought. Is there any commonality in cars, mods or recent work done? What I really mean is - is there any way to prove the dash pod quality is poor (other than so many failures)?

I gather the best advice in the meantime would be to get a third party warranty through WD for example, or put keep a lucky rabbit foot on your keyring? 

Just bought a 2000 225 TTC this month and now a little concerned.. But happy - great car! Great forum too.


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

Mark-H said:


> Probably going slightly off-topic & stating the obvious, but could the dashpod problem be a symptom of something else? Wak mentioned Chris having 7 pod failures in as many months! Power, earthing... I really don't know - just a thought. Is there any commonality in cars, mods or recent work done? What I really mean is - is there any way to prove the dash pod quality is poor (other than so many failures)?
> 
> I gather the best advice in the meantime would be to get a third party warranty through WD for example, or put keep a lucky rabbit foot on your keyring?
> 
> Just bought a 2000 225 TTC this month and now a little concerned.. But happy - great car! Great forum too.


There is the possibility, but it only highlights that the pod protection circuitry is poor.

Cars electrical system is a hostile and volatile system, things should operate between 11 and 15v and the alternator can throw out spikes.


----------



## churchy (Dec 31, 2005)

I have just joined and had my TT for just over a week, when i drove it on a test drive i picked up the fuel guage was not giving a correct reading, the garage said they would fix it before i picked it up, i arrived to pick it up they had filled the tank up for me, 600 miles later its still reading full, great economy!!!!!!! i don't think, its going back in on Tuesday now i know the problem i can give them some clues on how to fix it


----------



## RobbieTT (Sep 6, 2003)

Not been on here for a while, but just had to change the dash pod. Usual problems, but it still took the dealer a few goes before they agreed that it was the 'pod. Changed under warranty - but that is not the point.

They are critical non-disposable items supplied and fitted by a monopoly.

Letter sent.

Regards to all.


----------



## AndyW (Dec 8, 2004)

Fuel guage over- reading recently and as the car was due for service I asked the Dealer to have a look.

You've guessed it!

"Needs a new dashpod Sir!" "What, just to fix an over-reading fuel guage?"

Any way car is under warranty so apart from a repeat visit to dealers no cost to me.

I will have to think carefully about keeping the car once the warranty expires.
At Â£700.00 a pop could be expensive if it goes again.

Regards

Andy


----------



## MtnTT (Dec 1, 2004)

Cheers Wak.

Have since sold the TT but have sent an e-mail to Watchdog none-the-less!

Si


----------



## gt russell (Nov 27, 2005)

hi, just sent my email to watchdog hope this helps us all. how come if you buy an old banger the dashpod works fine? if this is audis best then id hate to see the worst


----------



## Ria_saini (Jan 6, 2006)

hiya,

i recently bought a second hand audi TT. The day after i had bought it i had dash board problems. The guy i bought it from said he will not give me my money back, so i spent Â£900, HAVING IT REPLACED, by an audi dealership. not impressed. i have also submmited a complaint with watchdog. force is in numbers

thanks

ria


----------



## kwaTTro (Jul 5, 2005)

i've got one prob with my dashpod - false fuel reading, i get an empty tank when the gauge displays i have a 1/4 left.

how do i fing out whether its the fuel sender or if itys dashpod?

need to remedy myself before i continue further


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

kwaTTro said:


> i've got one prob with my dashpod - false fuel reading, i get an empty tank when the gauge displays i have a 1/4 left.
> 
> how do i fing out whether its the fuel sender or if itys dashpod?
> 
> need to remedy myself before i continue further


if the remaining mpg says 0 and the dash says 1/4 tank then the sender should be fine!


----------



## kwaTTro (Jul 5, 2005)

Wak said:


> kwaTTro said:
> 
> 
> > i've got one prob with my dashpod - false fuel reading, i get an empty tank when the gauge displays i have a 1/4 left.
> ...


dashpod ko'd then.... no chance of a self fix??


----------



## churchy (Dec 31, 2005)

Just got mine back from the garage, they had the dashpod repaired which cost them Â£350 and comes back with a warranty, will find out where they had it done as they said they use a company that specialises in these repairs , big saving if you have no warranty and more reliable if its not been checked over by Audi!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LordAveIt (Jan 3, 2006)

LordAveIt
TT Forum Newbee

dear all, posted this the other day on another thread. I am taking mine into the dealer shortly to confirm the problem and then put the pressure on. This may be an alternative route for me if that route fails. if anyone can answer my previous questions I'd appreciate it. ie has anyone used this company & how difficult are the pods to remove?

Joined: 03 Jan 2006
Posts: 1

: 
Posted: Tue Jan 03, 2006 12:25 pm Post subject: The Usual Pod query! + possible solution

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Dear all, I am a brand new member as of today but have already read a number of usefull posts on this site. I bought my TT last september its an 02 225 and had 24k on the clock. Last december I had the dreaded coil issue when first and third failed. My fuel gauge has always been a bit iffy and reads half way when I have 30 miles left! since christmas the Temp gauge reads 118oC when it is actually 90. The previous posts re interrogating the climate helped me work this out. I have been on to Audi Customer Service who are as much use as a hand brake on a canoe! And dont acknowledge that it is a wide fault. My question after all this rambling is that I have found a company that remanufacture your original dash for Â£250 + Â£8.50, they are based in Kent web link attached. Has anyone used them and are they any good?? In addition has anyone put on a previous post about dashboard removal?? Audi confirm it is only an hour long job.

http://www.bba-reman.com/content.aspx?c ... rd_failing
_________________
New TT Owner, 225bhp Black Raven Met. 02 Plate.


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

LordAveIt said:


> LordAveIt
> TT Forum Newbee
> 
> dear all, posted this the other day on another thread. I am taking mine into the dealer shortly to confirm the problem and then put the pressure on. This may be an alternative route for me if that route fails. if anyone can answer my previous questions I'd appreciate it. ie has anyone used this company & how difficult are the pods to remove?
> ...


I think the lack of response is that BBA Reman have been known about for a while but few people are not desperate to get their cars back on the road to afford the time to try them out.

BBA only claim to be able to fix somethings and are not clear on their level of success so few go down the route to try them.

:? 
Its still a costly path to repair and we still need to persue the review of this part for a sensible resolution.

For me a sensible compromise would be, like the coil packs, to make the dashpod a Â£100 pound part to show they appreciate the poor quality and will balance the quality against the cost to show they wont sting owners for replacement if needed.

Coil packs went from Â£75 to about Â£15 when they were shown to be poor, Dashpods should not be so poor to be only just ahead of service items!


----------



## LordAveIt (Jan 3, 2006)

Wak, I do agree with the sentiment of your message. Audi have definately side stepped the issue. My first port of call is going to be the dealer to persuade them to get Audi CS to make a good will gesture. I too cant afford having my vehicle of the road as I use it to get to meetings all over the UK. If however I get no joy with Audi as I suspect i want a back up plan. This is the cheapest I have found that offer a warranty & should fix the problem. If I do go down this route I will happily post my findings on here and let people know if they can fix them.

I do fancy the new TT. If you think about it from a manufacturers point of view their loyal TT loving customer base should be the first to want the new one. Hence the success of the golf GTI etc etc. I will be telling Audi in no uncertain terms that my planned replacement vehicle bearing in mind I change my car every year (as I drive around 40k) is unlikely to be a new TT unless they accept responsibility for the Pods as this will affect my view of the reliability of future models and overall Audi's customer service, my experience of which so far has been appaling! This might be another Tack that you wish to take in battling for a resolution.


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

WAK

Can you please edit your original message to ask people to keep contributing to my list. I was hoping it wouldn't happen, but i've seen a few people report their failed dashpod to your watchdog campiagn, but not register the details with me. 

I can't get a true picture or correct numbers if people do one and not the other.

Those people who have registered with watchdog but not my list, can I ask you to email your details to the list becasue if this problem does get acknowledged, the greater the numbers the bigger the force we will have of refunds etc.



Thanks
Kevin


----------



## PDTT (Jan 6, 2006)

Sorry for being an ignoramus but what exactly is the dashpod (pictures?)?

I'm now scared - I'm getting my TT in a week. It's the DSG 2004 - are these immune?


----------



## LordAveIt (Jan 3, 2006)

PDTT - the posts relate to the sealed dashboard of the TT. I believe that it affects all models. If your vehicle is a 2004 it may still be under warranty dependant on if you are buying from a dealer or private & the original manufacturers warranty. Effectively there seems to be a weakness in the printed circuit board that affects the temperature gauge / fuel gauge or some people have experienced fluctuations in the needles. Check your TT before you drive it away either way. most read 90oC as a temperature when warm & if it shows half a tank but you only have thirty miles left on your trip computer etc those sorts of issues. The repair costs seem to range from Â£600 - Â£750. Few people on here are having much joy out of Audi myself included. hope this helps you.


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

kmpowell said:


> WAK
> 
> Can you please edit your original message to ask people to keep contributing to my list. I was hoping it wouldn't happen, but i've seen a few people report their failed dashpod to your watchdog campiagn, but not register the details with me.
> 
> ...


Hi Kevin,

not sure exactly what you mean my first few lines link to your thread and asked people to register there as well.

I have amended the request to be bigger and repeated it in the post.

Is that what you meant? Let me know and I'll make the appropriate amendments!





kmpowell said:


> but i've seen a few people report their failed dashpod to your watchdog campiagn, but not register the details with me.


Could anyone registered with Watchdog please ALSO register in Kevins thread as he has been collating a list for some time, we will need this infomation to add to the case.
Please find detials here
http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... php?t=8689


----------



## elrao (Apr 19, 2005)

I have just been called by watchdog!!!

They wanted to know more info on my DP fault, unfortunately mine is one of the less extreme cases, although she said she would be working her way through the list of complaints, so expect a call sometime soon if you have provided a phone number!!

They asked if I knew anyone they could contact that had more info...but telling them "Kevin or Wak from the TT Forum" didn't seem to be much use  - Hopefully you guys will be on their calling list soon!


----------



## JayTT (Nov 30, 2005)

Watch dog just contacted me as well asked if I would consider being interviewed , quite like to go out live on prime time having a moan !!

Goodluck folks


----------



## sssgucci (Nov 20, 2004)

They Call me aswell just now. Thing is I kind of dont drive a TT at the moment? :?

I might be doing an interview on TV though?


----------



## Rogue (Jun 15, 2003)

I also got a phone call today, just after work.
Lots of questions about all the problems I've had with the car, the service I got from Audi CS, how much I paid for the car, how long I've owned it etc.

The researcher asked me if it was OK if she got back in touch with me, as they were possibly going to take it further.

POWER TO THE PEOPLE! 8)

Rogue


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

*PLEASE CONTACT ME BY PM ASAP IF YOU CURRENTLY HAVE A DEMONSTRABLE DASHPOD PROBLEM, THE MORE EXTREME THE BETTER*


----------



## dj c225 (Nov 3, 2004)

Same here, a friendly girl rang me this afternoon, asking all sorts, and wanting an interview.

Lets hope something good will come out of this.


----------



## gt russell (Nov 27, 2005)

watchdog contacted me too asking all sorts o qs I put in my 2 peneth . one point is she did say not to discus the questions asked on here. Well im not am I ? Im just telling you that ive been contacted


----------



## Sim (Mar 7, 2003)

I have contacted them about my replaced pod in July 2003 :roll: It is in Kev's list :!:


----------



## mw22 (Aug 15, 2005)

I only dropped my email to watchdog earlier today, and have already had a call back.
Looks like they may start progressing it with all this interested from what the lady said to me.

Mike


----------



## AxlFoley (Mar 26, 2005)

Ive had a call as well, looks like something could happen!!


----------



## RayRush1 (Dec 20, 2004)

And me!

They are interested in the video of my "crazy disco dash" that Wak has posted on here before!

They must be wondering why they got so many e-mails at the same time 

Well done to everyone that sent one in :wink:

Ray.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

I got a call from Watchdog last night looks like things are moving


----------



## Mackem (May 22, 2002)

I got a call from Michelle at Watchdog this morning, she asked if I'd be willing to be interviwed for the programme if they go forward with it.
Cheers, Mackem


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

Mackem said:


> I got a call from Michelle at Watchdog this morning, she asked if I'd be willing to be interviwed for the programme if they go forward with it.
> Cheers, Mackem


Your 5 minutes of fame coming, dont forget to take some christmas lights! :wink:


----------



## kwaTTro (Jul 5, 2005)

registered my details with Watchdog - but have also said that the symptoms have been exepertly diagnosed by forum veterans and I saved myself the hassle of actually going to Audi to get it confirmed.

BTW - my fault is dodgy fuel reading!


----------



## dave_D (Sep 16, 2004)

Hi all,

I'm also having probs 2003 TTR with faulty dashpod.

Dealer knew all about it- said common problem.

Fuel Guage is reading a long way past full and half-full when empty!!
DIS is correct so Fuel sender ok.

Going in to dealer on 17th Jan for replacement under warranty.


----------



## Mackem (May 22, 2002)

Wak said:


> Mackem said:
> 
> 
> > I got a call from Michelle at Watchdog this morning, she asked if I'd be willing to be interviwed for the programme if they go forward with it.
> ...


She'll probably tell me I need some new wheels and my suspension needs lowering!


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 25, 2005)

Just a thought, sorry If its already been mentioned but I did have a good read through.

As audi CS will be able to advise if your car has had this problem rectified before (for all the 2nd hand owners out there) is it worth us phoning and checking to increase the numbers further?


----------



## MtnTT (Dec 1, 2004)

I had a call from Watchdog too.

I gave them all the usual details about well known fault, Â£700 to repair, outside warrenty, known fault.......

Hopefully the winking midget will get on the case?


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

Wak said:


> Mackem said:
> 
> 
> > I got a call from Michelle at Watchdog this morning, she asked if I'd be willing to be interviwed for the programme if they go forward with it.
> ...


Damn i want a dashpod problem now just to get my 5 minutes


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

genocidalduck said:


> Wak said:
> 
> 
> > Mackem said:
> ...


Give it time you will get one


----------



## Loz180 (Sep 20, 2004)

at least it wont be a surprise... :?


----------



## Toxic (Oct 16, 2005)

Really moving now, i was also contacted by Michelle on tuesday. But i was working sat and had to free it up. But she never called back after my guess there are plenty of peeps with the problem to show it off. I really hope Audi do something for all TT owners because for the people who are in warrenty this is bad. But for guys like me, this being my first car and buying it private its a little heart breaking. My situation is i just had to swallow a bill of over Â£1200 for i admit cam belt and water pump etc, but with an unexpected failure of my air con pump "it happens i guess!" Â£550 of that. Now i love the car i do not want to give it up. But for all us second hand buyers with no warrenty. If you are anything like me, you will end up paying out the Â£700 to have it done and there is nothing to stop it going wrong again in a years time. This is a huge point i hope watchdog pressure audi on and do something for everyone. I paid Â£13,000 out for a car i knew was not cheap to replace parts for. I could have bought a new first car for that! As all us owners know there is nothing quite like the TT though. But i was lead to this its an Audi, reliable. Should be a quality machine all round. The dash pod in my eyes should be expected to last the life of the car with a few exceptions nothing is perfect.

Good work peeps, lets hope Audi do something for everyone


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

If something more urgent should come up then schedules can change.
If things seem quiet then dont assume the worst it may just take a little longer. :wink:


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

Chaps,

Can you please contact me , specially if your DP Symptom caused you an incident.

i.e. Overreading fuel and you ran out in the middle of nowwhere or roadworks or had a serious issue caused by the incident.

AND

Can any one with the technology film their DP problem , even if its on a mobile phone, contact me please?


----------



## sare^baw's (Apr 29, 2005)

i have been reading the thread with great interest and can only say what a fantastic job everyone has done to get this far. 8)

i thought i would ask, my fuel gauge reads out, high by 1/4 tank on the gauge, this caused me to run out of petrol on a by-pass, had to phone my girlriend to g to the petrol station and buy a can and a gallon of fuel and bring it to me. My DIS is accurate so i just go by this for knowing how many miles and how much fuel i have left.

So i just assumed this would be a fuel sender problem, it has been like this since i bought the car second hand. WOuld this be considered a dashpod problem, if so i will register my details.


----------



## dan (Aug 6, 2003)

Wak said:


> Chaps,
> 
> Can you please contact me , specially if your DP Symptom caused you an incident.
> 
> ...


Didn't that hilarious fat DJ off radio 1 run out of fuel on the motorway due to a dashpod problem?


----------



## Rogue (Jun 15, 2003)

dan said:


> Wak said:
> 
> 
> > Chaps,
> ...


His car is also "off the road" at the moment due to it not starting.

Rogue


----------



## Audifan2006 (Jan 13, 2006)

Are we talking about Chris Moyles? Where did you hear this?


----------



## NUM_TT (Apr 5, 2004)

Complaint re: dashpod problem posted on watchdog site. It's a shame I love my TT but can't face spending out on it again so soon after my gearbox.


----------



## dk (Oct 19, 2005)

Im new to TT's just waiting for mine to go tits up,my dads mate has had his replaced I will get him to join the forum and submit his details.


----------



## Grauditt (Nov 29, 2004)

I'll video my dodgy dashpod tomorrow and email it to you Wak. I was watching the way it misbehaves itself yesterday and was going to record it anyway - then I noticed the updates on this thread


----------



## Grauditt (Nov 29, 2004)

Ok, I've taken a couple of vids from my camera but the problem is they are 27mb and 14mb each  Is there a quick easy way to shrink these down to something more manageable for email? They are only 30-40 seconds long :?


----------



## Grauditt (Nov 29, 2004)

I've uploaded ne of them to here --> http://media.putfile.com/Dashpod-Fault-engine-warm It's the 14mb one, putfile is restricted to 25mb per file.

Keep an eye on the temp needle after the ignition has been switched off......


----------



## Rogue (Jun 15, 2003)

Audifan2006 said:


> Are we talking about Chris Moyles? Where did you hear this?


On your show, Chris 

Rogue


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

Need your videos asap anyone able to get something showing fuel gauge and DIS differences?


----------



## LordAveIt (Jan 3, 2006)

Wak, I may be able to do one in a couple of days, need to run the tank down first! my gauge usually shows half & the DIS will show 30 miles!


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Also had Michelle call me on Friday, sounds like they are keen to take up our cause...


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

LordAveIt said:


> Wak, I may be able to do one in a couple of days, need to run the tank down first! my gauge usually shows half & the DIS will show 30 miles!


Ditto - but maybe more like several days (depends if I drive to Kneesworth this week :roll: )


----------



## RayRush1 (Dec 20, 2004)

I've just received another call from a guy at Watchdog.

They want to use the video clip of my dash and it looks like they will be filming some interviews on Wednesday to be aired next Monday night!

Looks like it's all systems go!!!


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

RayRush1 said:


> I've just received another call from a guy at Watchdog.
> 
> They want to use the video clip of my dash and it looks like they will be filming some interviews on Wednesday to be aired next Monday night!
> 
> Looks like it's all systems go!!!


Your video will be the perfect one.........Love the dancing needles


----------



## pocketmoon (May 8, 2002)

Cool! At last Audi will have to take notice. I also has a call from WD. I think they have someone lined up for interview, which is a shame because it would complement my 1998 appearence when I made Argos shut down their first online orders website  I'm still waiting for that 6ft artificial xmas tree...


----------



## Loz180 (Sep 20, 2004)

just did a phone interview with Watchdog. I think he said it would be aired next tuesday. but maybe I missheard and it's monday...

If I can film the needless doing that temp thing then I will!

Cheers,

Loz


----------



## Rhod_TT (May 7, 2002)

Just had a call from a nice chap at Watchdog too.

Recorded a snippet for him to use in the show so it looks like it's all systems go (except the Dashpod obviously  ). But surely they need to give Audi some time to respond rather than just air it next Monday. And he mentioned something about proving we own the cars somehow but I said he could call back anytime if he needed further assistance.


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

Chaps, I need to hear from anyone that has written to CS and got a response.

Has anyone written to complain and received an email or letter response regarding the DP?

Please contact me asap.


----------



## AxlFoley (Mar 26, 2005)

I just had another phone call, they asked if i could go down on Thursday, wich shouldnet be a problem, it seems tehy are looking for people that have actual run out of petrol, which i have, running out of petrol on the fast lane of the M4 is not good!!!

they are going to get back to me so watch this space!!


----------



## LordAveIt (Jan 3, 2006)

Wak, the dealings I have had with Audi CS have been over the phone & effectively they have said that it would be down to my dealer to make representation to them. I went to see the dealer today who has said that they would be happy to take my case to Audi "but there is obviously no guarantee that they will help" before they can take the case the must run a diagnostic which will take half an hour and will cost Â£42 + VAT! Audi apparently will not consider a claim without this which does make some sense! I did say that I was a bit annoyed that this was chargeable due to a design or manufacturing fault! I am booked in for the 4th Feb hopefully after the watchdog programme when I am hoping to get further than I would otherwise. :roll:


----------



## Rhod_TT (May 7, 2002)

In my short telephone interview I forgot to mention the following points that I think are critical to this case:

1) Audi dealers charge about 2hrs labour just to diagnose the fault which is non-refundable no matter the chosen course of action. This is why I haven't been to my dealer with my fuel guage fault.

2) Even if people get their pods replaced then there is no improvement in reliability of the replacement parts. It would be ok to shell out Â£500 once for a new guaranteed part that will work for the next 100kmiles but not for one that might break in the next few months.

I think these points need to be reiterated at all times (except I obviously forgot).


----------



## RayRush1 (Dec 20, 2004)

Hi Wak,

I have a couple of e-mails from Audi CS after i first complained, if they are of any use i can forward them on.

Cheers

Ray.


----------



## Martin Davenport (Jan 17, 2006)

Name Martin Davenport
Area Saddleworth
TT Model 225 TT Roadster 
UK Car UK 
Year of Manufacture 2000 49000 miles
Reg Number X79 AWH
Dealer Name Macclesfield Audi
Date of fix Not fixed...temp gauge reads 75%
Who paid Not paid. Driving with fault

I was 7 miles from Huddersfield Audi when I noticed the temp gauge reading 
75%.

I rang the nearest garage who asked me to bring it in. I drove all the way 
to the garage with the gauge at 75%. It didn't rise above this value 
(normally at 50% = 90C)

They fitted a new water pump and gave me (supposedly) the old one which had 
a broken impeller. I collected the car only to find the gauge rising to the 
75% position after 2 miles. Took it back only to be told the gauge was 
faulty and must have just failed. Cost Â£750. I was told the temp was 
actually OK and have continued to drive with the gauge fault for 3 weeks!

I have since been disputing the actual repair with the garage having first 
putting lots of pertinent questions to Audi CC. They bounced me back to the 
MD at Huddersfield who has yet to reply.#

2 days after having a meeting with the service manager at Huddersfield to 
express my concerns, he left the company. I wonder why?

Martin Davenport

PS. They found the AC Pump clutch had sheared of the pump and was lying in 
the engine tray. Cost Â£750!!!! Pump repair Â£700!!!


----------



## RayRush1 (Dec 20, 2004)

A guy from Watchdog has asked me to meet him Thursday morning and do an interview! 

I know there's at least two others that are being interviewed so is anyone else on here meeting them tomorrow?

Just realised i'll have to wash my car in the dark tonight 

Ray.


----------



## Harv (May 12, 2004)

Ditto Just did a telephone snippet for them to use, aparently it may be aired on Tues.


----------



## AxlFoley (Mar 26, 2005)

no one got back to me afterwards so looks like i wont be making my TV debut.


----------



## Ria_saini (Jan 6, 2006)

yeah, i have been asked to appear on the show on thursday afternoon. need to clean my car tomorw morning. dont know what im going to wear!! it will be aired next tues

ria


----------



## LordAveIt (Jan 3, 2006)

I am sure this will happen anyway but for the budding actors out there could you give some feedback to the site as to the general stance that Watchdog are taking? If they have contacted Audi and obviously if there is a response?


----------



## spain (May 28, 2005)

hey martin, my temp reads about 72 now as wel, reckon it could be the same thing?


----------



## silkman (Jul 29, 2004)

I have been away from the forum for a few weeks and see what happened  8) :lol: :twisted: :wink:  

All I have to say is congrats to all that are making this happen and prey for the outcome...

POWER TO DA PEOPLE 

[smiley=dude.gif] [smiley=drummer.gif] [smiley=guitarist.gif] [smiley=guitarist.gif] [smiley=dude.gif]


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

Tonight!


----------



## Boulderman (Jun 3, 2004)

is it definately on tonights show as the watchdog website does not seem to mention it.


----------



## jiggyjaggy (May 27, 2004)

and if it is tonight what time please? 7pm/8pm?


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

jiggyjaggy said:


> and if it is tonight what time please? 7pm/8pm?


The programme is on at 7pm - Already set to record


----------



## Rogue (Jun 15, 2003)

**** MAJOR UPDATE ****

OK folks, I'm just off the phone to the Service Manager as my car is in for diagnostics. Details Here
Basically, he says the fault being logged by the Engine Management is that of the Haldex Control Unit, which costs Â£800 for the part alone.
He's said though that it's strange that the Brake Component Failure is appearing on the dash because of this fault.
Also, this only started happening after the new dashpod was fitted in December.
*

He said that he spoke to Audi yesterday about Watchdog, and Audi have said that they will be faxing all the dealer network tomorrow with instructions, and that these instructions will be "favourable to the customers".*

My dealer is going to wait until tomorrow (under warranty) and then try to get me another new dashpod (hopefully with revised parts!) and then we will see if my Haldex problem disappears.

If it doesn't, I think I might get rid of the car.
With the exception of the worn bush, every problem I have had has been with the electrics (window motors both replaced twice, coolant temp sensor, and dashpod).
I'm about at my wits end with this car and Audi.

Rogue


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

Rogue said:


> **** MAJOR UPDATE ****
> 
> OK folks, I'm just off the phone to the Service Manager as my car is in for diagnostics. Details Here
> Basically, he says the fault being logged by the Engine Management is that of the Haldex Control Unit, which costs Â£800 for the part alone.
> ...


Haldex controllers are not Â£800 they were slightly more than the uprated one and thats was about Â£500.

:?


----------



## Rhod_TT (May 7, 2002)

I got another call from the chap at Watchdog lastnight asking if I had had to pay for any repair or had got a quote from the dealer for the repair (I haven't in both cases - but a fuel guage problem issn't the end of the world). Anyone else get a similar call?

This sort of strikes me that Audi UK are considering reimbursing those that have paid for replacement pods and want Watchdog to confirm who Audi need contact directly after the airing this evening. Not entirely sure if that would mean an admission of a problem or that they just want to keep customers as happy as possible.


----------



## veldtmeyer (Jan 19, 2006)

My dashpod started this twitching dials thing since about November 2005. I put it down to cold weather as it appears only to behave this way at about 5 degrees or less.

I've made a couple of phone movies showing it happening if that helps anyone.

Mine is an
02 TTR 225 28K
Bought secondhand in Nov 2004.

Veldtmeyer


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

So, following Watchdog's intervention, Audi are replacing dashpod faults for cars up to 5 years of age. They said there have been problems in manufacture up to 2004 (if I heard correctly) then that limits them to three years worth of claims.

Although this is a result and congratulations to all concerned for organising a fuss - what about 1999 cars? Lucky mine's still working then :?

I must say they did show off the TT's style with some nice shots. Everyone came across really well (for those who were worried :roll: ). They'll be laughing at me in work for thinking of myself as "sophisticated" :lol:

Well done everybody!


----------



## LordAveIt (Jan 3, 2006)

Dear all, my car was booked in today to so that the dealer could check that the dashpod was faulty. My car is an import so I had to register the details with Audi UK prior to today. When I took the car in today they confirmed that the issue was with the dash pod. As my car is an import and over 4 years old from build, Audi would only contribute 50% of the cost. The build date is in the front of the service book, top right hand side. My car was built in 02/02. The dealer told me that Audi are very strict and if it had of been a uk car they would pay up to 5 years! I spoke to Audi CS and complained as I booked my car in prior to the 4 years as it was booked the week before the watch dog programme. The dealer system does not confirm date of booking but thankfully the service guy is very sharp and remembers our discussion. I am hopeful that Audi will bend on this but wont know till Monday. Up shot is irrespective of mileage you have 5 years from date of build to claim 100% unless it is an import and then you only get 4 years. Hope this is of use.


----------

